# etwas durch die Blume sagen



## Sidjanga

Hola:

¿Hay alguna expresión en castellano que exprese el mismo concepto o algo muy parecido mediante una metáfora - que a su vez no tiene por qué ser parecida a la en alemán?

_etwas durch die Blume_ _sagen _en alemán significa decir algo (a menudo desagradable) de forma muy *indirecta* -como insinuándolo*- *pero a la vez lo suficientemente *clara *como para asegurar que el interlocutor lo entienda - o sea, es un arte. 
Es una metáfora maravillosa que proviene de cuando los diferentes tipos de flores tenían todavía unos significados concretos (de modo que bastaba con entregarle a alguien unas flores de una determinada especie para transmitirle cierto mensaje).

Por ejemplo (de aquí):

_"Das Gespräch mit dem Chef ist überhaupt nicht gut gelaufen! Er hat mir *durch* *die* *Blume* gesagt, dass ich zu langsam wäre und zu viele Fehler machen würde".
.
_


----------



## Namakemono

"Dorar la píldora", quizá.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias, Namakemono.

Tu sugerencia me gusta mucho. Sólo que después de haber leído algo sobre el significado concreto de "dorar la píldora", me parece que esta expresión en castellano se refiere sobre todo al _efecto _de la mala noticia en el destinatario (que se pretende suavizar)**, mientras que en el caso de la expresión alemana lo esencial es la _manera de decirlo_ (muy indirecta, pero no necesariamente suave – aunque entiendo que pueda parecer una contradicción), y no tanto el efecto que tenga en el receptor.

Capaz que parece un poco cuadriculado y como buscarle cinco patas al gato examinarlo de esta manera, pero esta es por lo menos mi impresión. 

Saludos
_________________
** por favor, corregime si estoy equivocada


----------



## muycuriosa

Supongo, Sigianga, que la sugerencia del diccionario Pons, es decir 'soltar / decir una indirecta a alguien', no te parece adecuada por no ser bastante metafórica, ¿es eso?


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Qué tal "soltar una indirecta del padre Cobos"? (Me ha soltado la indirecta del padre Cobos de que soy muy lenta...)
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias por los aportes.





muycuriosa said:


> ..'soltar / decir una indirecta a alguien', ...


Sí, es cierto que esta expresión no tiene nada de metafórica, pero dejando fuera este aspecto, me parece una buena traducción.


lady jekyll said:


> ¿Qué tal "soltar una indirecta del padre Cobos"? (Me ha soltado la indirecta del padre Cobos de que soy muy lenta...)
> Saludos


Según lo que encontré aquí en el DRAE, esta expresión parece significar más bien que en realidad -aunque hubiera sido preciso decirlo de forma indirecta- te lo soltaron muy 'rotunda'mente y de forma poco adecuada, ¿no?
_
Etwas durch die Blume sagen_ es decirlo de forma realmente muy indirecta, y quizá tan indirecta que el otro incluso deja de percatarse de lo que le están queriendo transmitir (aunque esto no es lo ideal, obviamente).

Pero bueno, no puede haber un equivalente perfecto para todo entre todos los idiomas.


----------



## Переводчик

Se me ocurre "me dejó ver/leer entre líneas que trabajo poco", "me dejó entrever".


----------



## Переводчик

Y también, según cómo lo digas, podría valer "dejar caer", creo, pero tú lo sabrás mejor, Sigianga:

"'La conversación con mi jefe no fue precisamente bien, me dejó caer que trabajo muy lento y cometo muchos errores".

"Dejar caer" significa aprovechar el momento para decir algo a medias, insinuarlo sin decirlo claramente. ¿Podría ser?


----------

